# A Message about BigCutieCindy



## ssbbwnut (Apr 7, 2009)

Greetings fellow Dimensions friends,
I am a close friend of BigCutieCindy, and wanted to let everyone know that she has fallen ill again, and is now at the ICU unit at UMASS memorial hospital in Worcester MA. She needs all of our prayers!!!

I cant really say much more, I am only a friend and the hospital will only release certain info only to family. But as I find out more, I will keep you all informed.

Again, please keep her in your thoughts and prayers!
THANK YOU!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 7, 2009)

Thoughts, prayers, spells and wishes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the info, G. I hope she'll be well, I know she's been struggling with all this lately. 

Good thoughts going out.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 7, 2009)

I hope she gets well soon-my prayers are with her.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 7, 2009)

My prayers are with you, Cindy. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2009)

Cindy - get well soon! My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Love you!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you for posting this. My thoughts and prayers will be with her.

Get well Cindy


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to a lovely person. Get well Cindy!!!


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Apr 8, 2009)

God, I hope she is okay. Multiple trips to the Hospital are not fun.


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2009)

Best to you, Cindi, that you recover soon. I'm so sorry you're ill.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 8, 2009)

sending you lots of happy thoughts, cindy! get well soon please.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 8, 2009)

Sending Prayers your way Cindy! Get well soon!


----------



## imfree (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sending healing prayers and wishes your way, Cindy.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 8, 2009)

We're all pulling for you, Cindy!!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 8, 2009)

Get Well Cindy! Wishing you a Speedy Recovery!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2009)

Cindy, I'm sending my prayers also and keeping you in my thoughts.

I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 8, 2009)

ssbbwnut said:


> Greetings fellow Dimensions friends,
> I am a close friend of BigCutieCindy, and wanted to let everyone know that she has fallen ill again, and is now at the ICU unit at UMASS memorial hospital in Worcester MA. She needs all of our prayers!!!
> 
> I cant really say much more, I am only a friend and the hospital will only release certain info only to family. But as I find out more, I will keep you all informed.
> ...


This is just so saddening, please send her my love & I hope she gets well soon.

**BIG BIG HUGGGGSSS** to Cindy


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope she feels better *big hugs*


----------



## Tracii (Apr 8, 2009)

Sending you some prayers Cindy get well soon.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this. She is in my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 8, 2009)

she's in my thoughts...i hope she has a speedy and thorough recovery.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 8, 2009)

Hang in there and get well soon Cindy.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 8, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts for Cindy.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 8, 2009)

good thoughts and well-wishes.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

Sending you love and light and good thoughts. Get well soon. x


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 8, 2009)

Get better soon!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 8, 2009)

You're in our thoughts & prayers, Cindy.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 8, 2009)

Keeping you in my thoughs and prayers, Cindy. Get well soon.


----------



## wrench13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Prayers are going towords you Cindy.


----------



## wrench13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Prayers are going towords you Cindy.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 8, 2009)

Dear Cindy,

'Sorry to hear you are in the hospital. I hope you will soon recover and be back home soon. I will remember you in my prayers. May God bless, keep you, and mend your body. Here's some virtual flowers for you.

Moore2me
M2M 

View attachment 407237.jpg


View attachment 412085.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 8, 2009)

Aw, Cindy. I hope you recover quickly! Healing thoughts and wishes to you!


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Apr 8, 2009)

Cindy I'm sending positive vibes and prayers your way! Feel better soon!!!


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 8, 2009)

Cindy i hope you get better soon. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there any news on Cindy's recovery?
I hope she is doing well!!!


----------



## Sugar (Apr 8, 2009)

Get well soon, Cindy!


----------



## Tad (Apr 8, 2009)

Get well, Cindy!


----------



## pinklipsandfathips (Apr 8, 2009)

Sending well-wishes to Cindy. :kiss2:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 8, 2009)

Best wishes and get well soon!


----------



## Wantabelly (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh no, this is awful - i hope she's okay. Thoughts and prayers from me too x


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 8, 2009)

She will certainly be in my thoughts. i hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 8, 2009)

Wishing good health for Cindy


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 8, 2009)

She'll be in my thoughts. Get well soon, Cindy!


----------



## johnnny2005 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cindy!!..hope u get better asap!!!


----------



## mango (Apr 8, 2009)

*Get Well Soon (((( Cindy )))))*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 8, 2009)

sending good thoughts


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to say that Cindy G. passed on today. 

Please see a memorial thread here:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1142276#post1142276


----------

